# 1.7ish gallon



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

just a simple setup for my shrimps

10 RCS
1 amano
1 oto cat
(looking to add a few crs/cbs)

crypt plants
riccia rocks
anubias
water sprite
taiwan moss

no substrate (root plants are planted in the caps of orange juice jugs filled with gravel for easy rescaping)


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

If you want healthier root developement, use some planted substrate. Those white substrate don't do much for plants. They are barely surviving in that kind of environment.
Overall, it's a very interesting pico tank. I really like the organge cap idea. I'll be saving mine . Thanks.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

Zebrapl3co said:


> If you want healthier root developement, use some planted substrate. Those white substrate don't do much for plants. They are barely surviving in that kind of environment.
> Overall, it's a very interesting pico tank. I really like the organge cap idea. I'll be saving mine . Thanks.


thanks for the advice. ya theyll prob grow faster in plant substrates... but this is a low cost tank so im trying to keep everything as basic as possible. plus, theyre in much better shape then when they first arrived... all the plants in my tanks came by accidental strands... and they were all free floating and grew their roots, and then i planted them. so theyve come a far way. the water sprite is growing like weeds...

the top half of the moss wall grew really well, the bottom half has like zero growth from no light exposure.

should i run in to some plant substrates tho ill def give it a go.

gona try to clip the moss wall so light gets to the bottom...

ill post some updates later, thanks!


----------



## Fergus (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice growth and colour on your moss.


----------

